# [2009] Sprained ankles and Magic Kingdom



## DG001 (Dec 7, 2009)

Six days before our planned Orlando vacation, I have sprained my ankle!  

Fortunately, its not too bad, and I can hobble around in an shoe-cast. However, its not good enough for a whole days walking/standing at Disney.

Any advice on doing Disney with a bad ankle? I don't want to rent a wheelchair ($15/day plus the hassle of being pushed around) - but I don't think I will be able to walk all around MK with clutches, so it might be my only option. ECV (motorized w/cs) are about $50/day, so that is totally out for me.

Is it okay to get a W/C just for a sprained ankle - or is the wheelchair thing strictly for people with disabilities? How do I stand in line? 

I have a 1 year old anyway, so its not as if I was going to march through the whole park, but ... it will defintely put a crimp in the plans!


----------



## Whirl (Dec 7, 2009)

DG001 said:


> Six days before our planned Orlando vacation, I have sprained my ankle!
> 
> Fortunately, its not too bad, and I can hobble around in an shoe-cast. However, its not good enough for a whole days walking/standing at Disney.
> 
> ...



Personally, I would get the wheelchair -- motorized and eat the cost. 

I am a chronic sprainer and I can tell you I have done much smaller theme parks or lots of walking with an injured ankle...bad news for me, everytime. 

Even a gentle Disney day is alot of walking and too much for a newly injured ankle, in my opinion. Your ankle will be SCREAMING by the end of the day and the thought of multiple days brings tears to my eyes....

Anyway, my 2 cents.

Good Luck with healing.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 7, 2009)

*While you shouldn't fake it if you need it there may be a bonus*



DG001 said:


> Six days before our planned Orlando vacation, I have sprained my ankle!
> 
> Fortunately, its not too bad, and I can hobble around in an shoe-cast. However, its not good enough for a whole days walking/standing at Disney.
> 
> ...



At the risk of the wrath of the PC Disneyites (you know, the ones who are all upset if someone figures out a loophole Disney missed, usually for more income, from parking or bad restaurant non-reservation reservations, etc) I recall that one of the AHHA moments we had years ago at Disney, admittedly as kids, was the ability to go to the head of the line when grandma was in her wheelchair. What had been a reluctance to be the one pushing the chair became a privilege after that was discovered.  I have no idea if its still the case but it used to be far better than any fast pass. But only the actual person taking care of the wheel chair, and anyone in the chair, got the bonus most of the time (we did get one more included on occasion but even that small addition wasn't guaranteed). Many years later my wife had a sprained knee and needed the wheelchair. Sure enough - head of line here we come! So , at least as recently as 5-6 years ago, the "system" still worked. Haven't had (nor wanted) anyone in a wheel chair since so can't say what the rules are today.


----------



## Aussiedog (Dec 7, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> At the risk of the wrath of the PC Disneyites (you know, the ones who are all upset if someone figures out a loophole Disney missed, usually for more income, from parking or bad restaurant non-reservation reservations, etc) I recall that one of the AHHA moments we had years ago at Disney, admittedly as kids, was the ability to go to the head of the line when grandma was in her wheelchair. What had been a reluctance to be the one pushing the chair became a privilege after that was discovered.



Hey John - 

I saw you at the airport the other day, jumping up to help that lady with the small kids so you could get in on early boarding!!! 

Oh wait, that was me.... 

Ann


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd go the motorized route.  My dd was on crutches due to hip surgery when she and I went to Disneyland a few years ago.  There was no way I was going to push a wheelchair for 3 days so I rented a motorized scooter for her.  It worked out great.  And yes, for most rides we did go to the front of the line.  Also got special viewing for Phantasmic.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 7, 2009)

yep, what they said.


----------



## BevL (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know how bad your ankle spain is.  If it's somewhat severe, get the opinion of your doctor, which will be not to overuse it, I'd guess.

When I badly sprained my ankle four years ago, my doctor told me it's much worse than a break.  It still hurts if I spend a long day on my feet and I was actually quite careful with it.

Plus I have a pretty high pain tolerance but even with crutches, by the end of the day (and I have a desk job), all I could manage was sitting in the recliner icing it down.  I can't imagine doing theme parks unless I was in a wheelchair.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm here (at Disney) now with a sprained ankle. Sprained it Wednesday and left home Sunday. I rented a scooter from an off-site vendor for the first five days of a ten-day trip so that I'd have it to use around the resort as well as the parks. Today was my first full day, and it was extremely tiring. I ended up only riding one ride (Mission:Space). I was trying to use the ankle some, but I think I over-did it. Tomorrrow I'm going to take it much easier than I did today and keep my fingers crossed that I can get rid of the scooter Friday. There are several off-site vendors that deliver to area resorts, and the prices are much cheaper than Disney, which has recently gone up to $50 a day  

My daughter is a college athletic trainer and was pretty aggressive in the protocol to get me back on my feet ASAP. I was doing range-of-motion exercises the second day, and I think that helped a lot. I'm using a spandex & Ace bandage brace/wrap during the day and elevating it every chance I get. I iced it this evening after I was done for the day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ironically, I just went to the parks with a sprained ankle, which I sprained three weeks before our trip (to the day).  I wore an ankle brace and survived it walking, but I had three weeks to heal before going, so that was much more healing than you are getting.  

Someone here on TUG mentioned the name of an electric scooter place, and I was considering it, but I guess my recumbent stationary bike riding of 20 miles per day helped to strengthen my ankle, and I really did just fine with the brace and by walking less than I usually do.  I also wear arch supports from Good Feet for my plantar fascitis.  

I didn't miss anything much.  When our granddaughter went to stand in long lines to see the princesses and other characters, I sat on a bench near the entrance, so I did miss that.  

I definitely empathize!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Renting a scooter off-site also allows you to transport it from park to park.  At least at Disneyland, if you rented at one park you couln't take it anywhere else.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 7, 2009)

If you decide to rent at the park, you will want to be there as soon as they open.  The carts go fast.  They are $ 50 per day, plus a $20 deposit, which you get back when you return it.

If it is bad enough, you might consider a temporary handicap tag.  It will a pretty good walk from the car the shuttle, etc. till you get into the park.


----------



## colamedia (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah, memories - just last month I was at Universal did one ride, then fell over and sprained my ankle (not really badly, but badly enough I knew I couldn't do a whole day on it).  I was there alone, but must've looked rather obvious when I toppled over, I had 3 different people ask how I was doing during the day in various other queues because they'd seen me fall.  First aid sorted out an electric chair for me, and it was great, most of the time I got to go in the Express Pass entrance, and if there was no Express Pass the cart could go in the queue. I think the standing in the queues would've been more difficult with the sprained ankle than walking around.  Universal was good in that you could take the cart from one park to the other without any additional fee.
I went to Sea World the next day and got the cart again, it didn't make any difference with queue jumping there, BUT it made a huge difference being able to sit down in line for something like Polar Express (I think it was 90min wait which was easy sitting down  )  I was using a LOT of ice on the ankle and knee each evening.

The next day I did Disney's Animal Kingdom AND Hollywood Studios, I didn't hire a cart, I barely made it through the 2 parks, and had a lot of discomfort queuing up for Toy Story Mania or whatever it is called, which has quite a LOT of stairs. Parties with a wheelchair bound member were definitely getting through ahead of the rest of us, and it seemed to work for about 5 or 6 people - one group of about 8 teenage girls, one of them with a broken leg, I saw a few times, and usually at least 4 of them would manage to go with the broken leg, and maybe 2 or 3 of the others would be told to stay in the normal line (they'd already moved quite a way ahead in the line by following the wheelchair)  I had a lunchtime break with my ankle well elevated between the 2 parks. Luckily I'd already done Epcot and Magic Kingdom before spraining the ankle, I really felt it the day after Animal Kingdom AND Hollywood Studios, but just took it VERY easy.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 8, 2009)

4 yrs ago I sprained my ankle the day before we flew out for disney.  Rented a wheelchair and let the kids push me--we did get to the front of the line/our whole group.  This Oct we just went to Disney and my son tore his MCL in football the week before we left--he had a leg brace and crutches so we needed to rent a w/c again.  This time no more front of the line.  Except for a few rides they have made everything w/c accessible--especially the newer attractions.  Dawn


----------



## DG001 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! Wow, I had no idea it was so common!

I got the names of off-site scooter rental information from the disboards.. . will give them a call.


----------



## Snorkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Few times, I have sprained so bad, the blood clogged up with black bruises all over my ankle.
After going to acupuncture and taking bad blood out and them doing some work, I was able to play basketball the next day.  I couldn't even stand up the day before.
What a amazing medical people could do.
Just sitting and waiting to heal could be worse since your bad blood will continue to be in the system.  If there is no black blood bruise, then your sprain is minor and you should be able to run in few hours.


----------



## Snorkey (Dec 8, 2009)

By the way, I will be in Magic Kingdom in few days....  running around.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> By the way, I will be in Magic Kingdom in few days....  running around.



I found I practically had to run to keep up with my dd when she was using the motorized scooter.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 8, 2009)

How exactly does renting a scooter off-site work?  How do you get it from your condo to the park, etc.?  I understand that the company renting them to you will deliver it and pick it up from your condo, but how does one handle the rest of the transporting?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> How exactly does renting a scooter off-site work?  How do you get it from your condo to the park, etc.?  I understand that the company renting them to you will deliver it and pick it up from your condo, but how does one handle the rest of the transporting?



When we rented it was at Disneyland so there really was no issue.  We were staying at a motel within walking distance of the park, so we'd walk/scooter to the park, and between Disneyland, California Adventure and Downtown Disney.

At Disney World you'd need to be able to transport it from one park to another. I know it will fit on the Monorail, and many shuttles can handle them.  If you're using a car it would need to have a large trunk.  Many of the scooter can come apart.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 8, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> Few times, I have sprained so bad, the blood clogged up with black bruises all over my ankle.
> After going to acupuncture and taking bad blood out and them doing some work, I was able to play basketball the next day.  I couldn't even stand up the day before.
> What a amazing medical people could do.
> Just sitting and waiting to heal could be worse since your bad blood will continue to be in the system.  If there is no black blood bruise, then your sprain is minor and you should be able to run in few hours.



Hey guess what, the "Diz ankle curse" has struck me too!   I sprained my ankle when my foot rolled over two beer bottles, partially buried in beach sand. I didn't ice it and should have while on vacation over Thanksgiving. Now the pain and swelling has migrated from toes up along-side of foot and has settled into that region of that protruding knobby bone I don't know the name of.  Now, since I'm heading to...yep, Disney, over New Years...I hope I'll be healed up. My doc gave me exercises yesterday and told me to also keep icing, so I'm gonna obey doc's orders!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Hey guess what, the "Diz ankle curse" has struck me too!   I sprained my ankle when my foot rolled over two beer bottles, partially buried in beach sand. I didn't ice it and should have while on vacation over Thanksgiving. Now the pain and swelling has migrated from toes up along-side of foot and has settled into that region of that protruding knobby bone I don't know the name of.  Now, since I'm heading to...yep, Disney, over New Years...I hope I'll be healed up. My doc gave me exercises yesterday and told me to also keep icing, so I'm gonna obey doc's orders!



This is a really scary thread! I'm heading back to WDW MLK weekend. Maybe I should be wrapping myself or at least my ankles in bubble wrap.:rofl:


----------



## jamstew (Dec 9, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> Just sitting and waiting to heal could be worse since your bad blood will continue to be in the system.  If there is no black blood bruise, then your sprain is minor and you should be able to run in few hours.



Not if you're 63 years old--just isn't going to happen. I have black bruises on both sides of my foot. My daughter, a collegiate athletic trainer, said that if I were an athlete, I should have been able to _walk _on it pretty comfortably within 3-4 days, but I'm not an athlete and mine isn't a minor sprain.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 9, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> How exactly does renting a scooter off-site work?  How do you get it from your condo to the park, etc.?  I understand that the company renting them to you will deliver it and pick it up from your condo, but how does one handle the rest of the transporting?



I'm staying on-site and using Disney transportation, so it isn't a big deal (slow sometimes, but do-able). Scooters can be loaded onto all of the park buses, the monorail, ferry, and the larger boats. I think the resort launches are the only Disney transportation that you can't use.


----------



## colamedia (Dec 9, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I'm staying on-site and using Disney transportation, so it isn't a big deal (slow sometimes, but do-able). Scooters can be loaded onto all of the park buses, the monorail, ferry, and the larger boats. I think the resort launches are the only Disney transportation that you can't use.


Strangely, all the buses I encountered going to Old Key West seemed to be old school buses with no wheelchair access, most of the other buses I saw were the lovely ones that will even lower down to the kerb to allow wheelchairs to be directly wheeled on, with a bit of time and effort, but the buses on the OKW seemed to pre-wheelchair access models. Admittedly this WAS Thanksgiving week last month and it did seem fairly busy, so maybe it was just that they had every single bus out being used. I suppose because OKW has so much un-accessible to wheelchair accommodations that they can put those buses on that route more easily.


----------



## Snorkey (Dec 9, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Not if you're 63 years old--just isn't going to happen. I have black bruises on both sides of my foot. My daughter, a collegiate athletic trainer, said that if I were an athlete, I should have been able to _walk _on it pretty comfortably within 3-4 days, but I'm not an athlete and mine isn't a minor sprain.



Sorry to hear that.  I think you should still take black bruises out.  I don't think they are good for you in long run.  I am not doctor so I won't go telling you what to do but that is IMO.
Anyways, I am just stating the fact that I was able to run and you will be surprised if you do get acupuncture.  Taking medicine is not the best way I realized.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 11, 2009)

colamedia said:


> Strangely, all the buses I encountered going to Old Key West seemed to be old school buses with no wheelchair access, most of the other buses I saw were the lovely ones that will even lower down to the kerb to allow wheelchairs to be directly wheeled on, with a bit of time and effort, but the buses on the OKW seemed to pre-wheelchair access models. Admittedly this WAS Thanksgiving week last month and it did seem fairly busy, so maybe it was just that they had every single bus out being used. I suppose because OKW has so much un-accessible to wheelchair accommodations that they can put those buses on that route more easily.



The older buses look like they don't have access but they do, it's a little lift that folds out of the back door. They are kind of hard to see unless the bus driver pushes the button and out it pops. 

We rode one of those back to SSR from MK on Wednesday of Thanksgiving week.

With the Americans with Disabilities Act over 10 yrs old, I think all WDW buses can handle scooters and wheelchairs. The small boats that run to some of the resorts can be a problem. 

I was at VWL in October and they were alternating the big boats/small boats on the route to MK. I got a small one. The Wildnerness Lodge to Contemporary is a small boat. Poly/GF to MK is also a small boat.


----------



## brawney (Dec 11, 2009)

DG001 said:


> Six days before our planned Orlando vacation, I have sprained my ankle!
> 
> Fortunately, its not too bad, and I can hobble around in an shoe-cast. However, its not good enough for a whole days walking/standing at Disney.
> 
> Any advice on doing Disney with a bad ankle? I don't want to rent a wheelchair ($15/day plus the hassle of being pushed around) - but I don't think I will be able to walk all around MK with clutches, so it might be my only option. ECV (motorized w/cs) are about $50/day, so that is totally out for me.


I did the exact same thing. I was 6 days out and sprained it jumping off the treadmill.  Thats what I get for exercising.   

I just got back from my trip less than a week ago, so this is fresh in my memory.  

I did everything I could the first week before leaving to try and get it to heal as much as possible before I left.  It healed a lot each day for the first 4 or 5 days.  I went to a chiropractor and got an ultrosound treatment (hey, I said I was trying everything  ), did the motion exercises, kept it elevated and iced it down a lot... I mean a lot.

I did all 4 parks in Orlando over 7 days by walking the whole time.  No crutches or anything.  Hobbling along.  I would not recommend it.  Get a wheelchair.  Although I did it, it was miserable.  I kept it wrapped all day, and elevated and iced every night.  Each morning it would look good, by a couple hours into the day it was hurting pretty bad.  The walking on it was really hard on my leg and ankle.  Swelling by the end of the day was painful.

One thing I noticed was that it was better if I didn't wrap it too tight with the ACE bandage.  I have one of those ankle supports that I used for one day and that made it worse because of all the swelling.  By day 4 or 5 I learned that wrapping lose in the morning allowed it some room to swell and not be too tight by the afternoon.  I was able to sit and rest a lot, and let the other go on without me, but that sucks.

Now that I've been back home for 6 days it is doing much better.  Amazing how well you heal when you don't walk around on it all day.   

It was hard, but I did it.  Stupid of me though.  I should have gotten the chair for $10 a day.  I think it was $10 a day, not $15.  Not sure though.

Good luck.  You can't make this go away like magic, so just do what you can and rent the chair if possible.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm now nine days post-sprain, and this is my first Disney day without a scooter. Yesterday before I turned it in, I tried walking short distances several times, mostly within the resort. My friends and I were at Boardwalk, and I was actually able to go down the stairs from the lobby to the BW without pain. I didn't plan a park today, so I figured I could test it out and see how I did, and so far so good. Tomorrow at Epcot may be another story, though.

I also wrap more loosely than I did the first few days, but it's still fairly tight, and I don't wear the wrap to bed any more. There's still some "niggling" pain when I rotate the ankle, but it's much better. The other important function of the wrap (aside from managing the swelling), is to immobilize the ankle as much as possible. A loose wrap won't accomplish that, and thus there's more risk for re-injury.


----------

